# Albion saddles good or bad??? what saddle brand do you use???



## lucy2006robin (29 November 2010)

Im looking to buy my heavyweight cob a leather saddle (he has a wintec wide at the moment) and my friend who is a saddlier has an albion saddle which i quit like. But i've been looking on the internet and theres alot of bad write ups on them.
what saddles do people have and there experiences with that brand or do you have an albion and what do you think of them, im at a lose weather to get the albion or another brand. Please Help!!!


----------



## ISHmad (30 November 2010)

I think you'll find good and bad reviews of most saddles tbh.  To my mind it isn't about the make of the saddle that's key but the fact that the saddle properly fits the horse.  I've had an Albion in the past and found it very comfortable to ride in and my horse went well in it.  

The best thing you can do is get your saddler friend to bring a wide selection of saddles over for you to try them all out.

No longer have the Albion as my horse outgrew it.  My favourite saddle is a Humphries & Swain one which is serge lined.  But what will suit one horse won't suit another, as I've found to my significant cost over the years it really is trial and error.


----------



## millimoo (30 November 2010)

We've had Albions in the past and they're ok.
However we ended up with a Derby House Kentucky 6 yrs ago for my mums X-wide (no withers) warmblood. They are based on the Farrington.
Saddles Direct often have them 2nd hand and she will post a couple for you to try


----------



## Luci07 (30 November 2010)

Albion have a massive range of saddles so you really cannot say that all are good/bad. I have had a variety of them over the years and really liked them - currently using a K2 jump saddle for my wide ISH. The range really does offer a lot of choice, so as an example  - I loved the SLK, suited me brilliantly, was originally bought for my WB x who had a broad back, didn't work on my ISH as the panels were too broad and had to go down to an SL which I didn't like nearly as much but was better for my horse.


----------



## Rainbowrider (30 November 2010)

I have an Albion K2 Jump on my TB X Shire, and it is the best saddle I have had.  The only thing I would say is be careful they don't put you in an "armchair" position.  Some people seem to sit with their lower leg more forward than their hip in a K2, which just doesn't sit right with me!


----------



## albertsarmy (30 November 2010)

Have used WOW saddles for a while now. love them!  Have quite a few friends who are also converts and wouldn't use anything else.  All saddles are only as good as the fitters so ask around and speak to a few before you make a decision.  WOW HQ are very helpful if you give them a ring.


----------



## vicksey (30 November 2010)

I tried an albion with my MW cob and quite liked it, ended up with a kent and masters which I love. Have had a saddle co saddle as well which was ok.


----------



## Doncella (30 November 2010)

I love my old Albion Selecta.


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2010)

Loved mine.

K2 Legend.  Very comfortable for me and the horse.


----------



## alicedove (30 November 2010)

I love my albion (dressage saddle), have used it on three horses and it hardly needed adjusting to fit each one, a fat warmblood, a narrow one, and an ISH too.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (30 November 2010)

I've used my Albion K2 dressage saddle on both my connemara and my heavy weight cob - I love it and the horses go well in it. My saddler has commented on the 'fit' of an Albion suiting a wider horse. Sadly I doubt it will fit my warmblood.


----------



## Enigma_82 (30 November 2010)

I adore my K2 Jump saddle, it's so comfortable and really helps to keep a nice secure position over fences. 

I have heard good and bad about them and the way they are made, but as others have said, that can be said for most brands.


----------



## mtj (30 November 2010)

I like Albion saddles, but make saddlery choices on fit.  My horse (warmblood) has albion saddles as they are the best fit for him.

I also like rambo/bucas rugs.  We all know they are great quality, but don't fit all horses.  That includes mine, hence I buy other rug brands.


----------



## kim75 (30 November 2010)

I have the Albion Platinum dressage saddle and two k2 jump saddles one for a pure thoroughbred and one for a pure Hanoverian. I find them very comfy and secure and mine fit well , I get them checked every six months. I think you need to be open minded as the priority is what fits then which you prefer as there are so many choices but they may not be suitable for you both


----------



## Paint Me Proud (30 November 2010)

i have an Albion K2 and LOVE it, however my mare has just outgrown it but i am keeping it to fit for my gelding next year when i start jumping.

However at the moment both my mare and gelding have GFS Genesis synthetic saddles and they are brilliant. I'm not usually a fan of synthetics but the new GFS ones are lovely, super comfy to ride in, look good and adjustable gullet. Fit both of my horse really well.

Plus they are really lightweight which is always a bonus for tacking up when you're a short-arse like me!!


----------



## Luci07 (1 December 2010)

Enigma_82 said:



			I adore my K2 Jump saddle, it's so comfortable and really helps to keep a nice secure position over fences. 

I have heard good and bad about them and the way they are made, but as others have said, that can be said for most brands. 






Click to expand...

Just curious - why do you need a full pad under your saddle? do you share it with other horses? My mare is "borrowing" my K2 jump while dieting and on my saddlers advice (and visit) I had to fork out for a sheepskin pad to make it fit. My boy whose jump saddle this is just has a numnah under it.


----------



## Enigma_82 (1 December 2010)

Luci07 said:



			Just curious - why do you need a full pad under your saddle? do you share it with other horses? My mare is "borrowing" my K2 jump while dieting and on my saddlers advice (and visit) I had to fork out for a sheepskin pad to make it fit. My boy whose jump saddle this is just has a numnah under it.
		
Click to expand...

No, it's just Enigma's saddle, it was fitted for her. The sheep pad was new in the above pic, so just had it on to try it. I normally ride without and just a numnah underneath, but do have this pad for competing, my saddler checked the fit of the saddle with it aswell and said it was fine. 

(It does look quite bulked up in the particular pic though but that pad was new and big/fluffy at the time, perhaps the one below looks better? ).


----------



## Luci07 (2 December 2010)

That completely flies against what my saddler tells me - she likened it to buying shoes that fit properly and then putting on extra thick ski socks - I am not having a pop I am geniunely interested.

My mare would under "normal" circumstances be a mw fit but was so fat with a dropped back that she needed something in between. Hence, she is borrowing my boys wide K2 but needs the full pad under it to make it fit. Goose, on the other hand would be very uncomfortable if I tried to use the pad on him.


----------



## Enigma_82 (2 December 2010)

Luci07 said:



			That completely flies against what my saddler tells me - she likened it to buying shoes that fit properly and then putting on extra thick ski socks - I am not having a pop I am geniunely interested.

My mare would under "normal" circumstances be a mw fit but was so fat with a dropped back that she needed something in between. Hence, she is borrowing my boys wide K2 but needs the full pad under it to make it fit. Goose, on the other hand would be very uncomfortable if I tried to use the pad on him.
		
Click to expand...

That's ok, pop away! 

My saddler actually said he would normally say the same thing, but he also said it wouldn't do any harm under there either for jumping/competing, the saddle was still a good fit. Enigma has regular back checks and is 100% fine and dandy so i'm happy with the way i use my saddle on her. If he (and my back lady) had tuned around and said no, don't use it, then no sheep would have been sacrificed forthesake of the fluffy pad!  

It just goes to show how different they all are and how something might work for one horse, but not the next.


----------



## lizness (3 December 2010)

Opened up a nearly new one of these on a saddle reflockign course witht a master saddler. He was not that impressed with the workmanship inside. Also heard that they only fit a certain type of horse.


----------



## Hels_Bells (3 December 2010)

I have an Albion K2 jump which I event all 3 phases in.  It's fab for jumping but trainer thinks it doesn't help me massively for DR and also thinks they are generally quite wide (contributing to john-wayne-walk-itis) so am hoping to be able to splash out on a proper DR saddle sometime soon.  However, I do love it!  I would prob go for an ideal if I get a DR saddle.


----------



## teddyt (4 December 2010)

Some albions have protruding parts on the trees that can be felt through the panel- i.e. can be felt by the horse


----------



## Spinal Tap (4 December 2010)

I had an Albion K2 for my old horse which was asymmetrical & I have checked out a few in saddleries since and not been convinced at their symmetry either.  I would not rule one out if the fit was good - they have nice fat panels for the horse and are comfy enough to ride in - but I would have to get my spirit level, weighted string and calipers out & be 100% convinced it were straight before I would ever part with any money for one again


----------



## Chumsmum (11 December 2010)

I have an Albion K2 VSD - I love this saddle and it was the best fitting saddle for my old boy after lots of attempts..  I could do everything in it and it was very comfortable. 

However, despite reflocking etc and it appearing to be a good fit, it just didn't suit my new boy at all and resulted in a sore back   He now has an Ideal - I think it's a H&C GP.

So the Albion is for sale now...

IMO, fit to the horse is far more important than brand, closely followed by the saddle suiting you too.


----------



## soloequestrian (11 December 2010)

Balance saddles.  I don't understand why everyone doesn't have one.


----------



## minmax (11 December 2010)

I really like Ideal saddles, have the jessica and the VSD. I now also own a Albion SLK, FAB! It puts me in a better position for dressage. I still love my others but only ride and compete in the Albion atm. I had used my jessica on 3 different horses, only needed re stuffing once. 
As others have said, if it fits you and fits your horse go for it. What ever the make.


----------



## 19showjumper (4 May 2012)

I love my Albion Kontrol Flat saddle!! I have reserached and asked every brand you could possibly think of and ALbion i feel is the top best !! I would only buy Albion saddles!! my trainer helped me with my position and it's so nice!!! I WOULD RECOMMEND ALBION TO ANY1!!! I'm a tall rider 5'10'' so i needed a more forward flap but also for jumping i ride in short stirupps so the the Kontrol Flat works best for me!!


----------



## sbloom (4 May 2012)

I fit lots of wide cobs and would imagine that very few would be ideally suited to Albions.  They do not do trees with a wide head - a hoop tree with a more upside U than V shape, most saddles are more V shaped.  The trees are also not very flat from front to back, though the panels looks wide and flat - they are often better, I think, on horses with withers which are then low and flat behind the wither.  

What sort of saddle are you looking for?  If you are after a showing saddle they don't make one anyway....


----------



## Archiepoo (4 May 2012)

ive just had a new horse and hes always been ridden in an albion but i didnt find it  good for me so ive got a lematex grand prix and thats lovely for both of us


----------



## Amymay (5 May 2012)

Loved my albion. Not necessarily the best saddle for a cob.


----------



## 4x4 (5 May 2012)

Ride my cob in an 18" Albion legend medium fit (which is wide enough for her).  Had it years and I like it.


----------



## caramel (5 May 2012)

I have a wintec GP with cair, which is great cause I can change the gullet as my boy changes shape. It's a nice saddle and rather comfy (not sure about longer rides!)


----------



## TED2010 (5 May 2012)

Have an Albion k2 jump now and LOVE it. Had a stubben mf special before that and really liked that too. Both have knee and thigh rolls so I found them good for riding babies in as they made me feel secure.


----------



## Tiffany (5 May 2012)

You'll find good and bad reviews about most things including saddles.  I have an Albion SLK which I love. I originallly wanted an Ideal Suzannah but it just didn't suit my horse in terms of fit but the Albion suited us both.

I used to have a WOW which I never really thought fitted correctly, made me feel perched and needed checking every 2 to 3 months so I sold it on, put me off WOW saddles so I'd never have another but I know people who love them. 

Had saddle about 4 years now and still think it's the best saddle I've had.


----------

